# Cruze tinting suggestions?



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

I too have been debating on what to tint my windows. I have a black on black Cruze so whatever I go with it'll look darker to begin with. My Galant is a black on black and I have 35% all the way around and it doesnt look too dark. My buddy owns a tint shop and his suggestion for me was to do 35% on all the sides and 20% on the back window.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

I have 45% in the front for local regulations and 20% on the rear doors and windshield, looks good from the outside and works well from inside. I think going more than that on the rear would look too imbalanced.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

In Michigan you can't have any on the front windows basically but I have never not had tint on my front windows. I have 5% on all the back and 20% on my front windows. I have black exterior with black interior and it is pretty dark but makes it look 100% better.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

See sig.


----------



## OreoMY14 (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm in Aus so our regulations are slightly different but I have a white Cruze with Matte black wheels and the dark grey GT stripes and our regulations are 35% all round but you would be pretty hard pressed now days to get done for it as a lot of our cars are coming out of the factory with darker tint on the back 3 windows, after taking that into account I put 35% on the front 2 and 20% on the back 3 and it looks great!


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

elykoj said:


> I'm in Ohio. front windows must allow more than 50% light in, rear windows and back glass can be as dark as possible. what would look better in your opinions??? all the same?? or 50% fronts and blacked out in back? or 50% all around and just back glass blacked out??


I'm from WI and we have the same law. However I've always had 35% all the way around on my cars and never have been bothered. I hate the 2 different tint shades look! Heck, half the illegals run around here with 5% limo tint on and they never get bothered.


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

I have limo (5%) on the rears, 20 on the sides, and 35 on the windshield


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> I'm from WI and we have the same law. However I've always had 35% all the way around on my cars and never have been bothered. I hate the 2 different tint shades look! Heck, half the illegals run around here with 5% limo tint on and they never get bothered.


Wisconsin here too, never got bothered until I moved. There is a trooper that all he does all day is tint stops...

Cruze was tinted 50% in the front and 35% in the rear to make it legal. I am used to 15% all around normally, but I really don't mind it lighter.


----------



## Batesy (May 18, 2013)

I got my blue cruze done in 35% all round as this is the maximum allowed in Australia.

Before:









After:


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The 3 main factors is interior color, sunroof open, and do you try to break every law possible. Light interior and open sunroof make the same 35% look brighter than a black interior car with no sun roof. If you speed, weave and play loud music then tint is a bonus item on top of not wearing a seat belt and hands free violatins. My other car is not registered here so it's exempt from all but the Cruze is not. I am going 35% on it when I get the time to get to the shop.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

30% tint with black leather interior.

View attachment 48977


----------



## OreoMY14 (Nov 21, 2013)

This is mine with 35% front and 20% rear, you can't really tell the difference and you can still see through unless it's night time.















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Got this from the Safety Laws - Cell Phone, Seatbelt, Car Seat , & More at DMV.org: The DMV Made Simple site:

"If you’re planning a road trip that takes you across state lines, you’ll also want to check this page for any prohibited practices that could land you a ticket."

Applies to cell phone usage, baby car seats, wearing a motorcycle helmets and would imagine window tinting as well.

And when you enter a different state with out of state plates on your vehicle, you are fresh meat for the cops. Always see a welcome sign, but never a billboard loaded with their state road laws. To find this, have to dig deep, and ignorance is no excuse from the law.

In the respect, the United States is ridiculous, should be one country.

Couldn't help but comment because every different state has different window tint laws.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I also did the same (35%) all around as it just looks more uniform to me.


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

Silver13LTZRS said:


> I have limo (5%) on the rears, 20 on the sides, and 35 on the windshield


So I think it looks cool, but why the [email protected]&k did you tint the front window I'm not hating or anything I don't think I have ever seen that some other then in maybe an ad and that has to be a safety issue at night

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

nike12000 said:


> So I think it looks cool, but why the [email protected]&k did you tint the front window I'm not hating or anything I don't think I have ever seen that some other then in maybe an ad and that has to be a safety issue at night
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


It's common in the DMV area, some cop cars (Especially K9 and unmarked) have tint all around. My old supervisor who lived in Maryland had 2 sheets of 5 percent. Hi Beams, takedowns and spotlight from 2 cruisers abreast still couldn't cut the tint enough to see movement inside. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> It's common in the DMV area, some cop cars (Especially K9 and unmarked) have tint all around. My old supervisor who lived in Maryland had 2 sheets of 5 percent. Hi Beams, takedowns and spotlight from 2 cruisers abreast still couldn't cut the tint enough to see movement inside.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Got ya still seems dangerous tho at night tho that has to cut down I would think a lot on visibility
Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

nike12000 said:


> Got ya still seems dangerous tho at night tho that has to cut down I would think a lot on visibility
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yes, 20% was too much for me that I had to crack the windows. People jog in all black with black shoes and expect to be seen. The roads I drove were similar to here in Geauga County where @ 45 mph you took about 50 seconds to a minute to see another streetlight. I drove with the windows halfway down but that's not an option now when it's 11*F outside. As much as I feel like I have 90% tint when someone with 5% pulls up next to me, 35% is the darkest I go even on the back windows. Riding in a 5% tint car with windshield in Texas summer was a great experience, no sunglasses needed and less a/c heat soak issues because the dash isn't completely sun beaten. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

nike12000 said:


> So I think it looks cool, but why the [email protected]&k did you tint the front window I'm not hating or anything I don't think I have ever seen that some other then in maybe an ad and that has to be a safety issue at night
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Though I think it looks good, I didn't do it just for looks. My eyes are very sensitive to light and night driving and headlights coming towards me drive me crazy. This helps a ton and I don't squint all the time when I drive.

It's hard to see in, but not bad to see out. It's a cold overcast day today, but here is a photo I took on my drive home from work.

If I ever did get pulled over, I'd be sure to roll down all 4 windows and keep my hands on the wheel out of respect for law enforcement officials. 



Here's a night shot I just took... my phone sucks at night, but you get the picture.. you can see out the windshield just fine.



A friend of mine has double limo on his side and rear windows and 20% on the windshield. That's a bit dark for me... 

-Rick


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

You should be more concerned with the quality of the product and the install that how silly dark you can get it. If you are interested I can try to connect you with an installer in your area that will meet expectations. High quality films do not turn purple like below

for example... Bad tint jobs that people live with or think is acceptable









vs a quality job where there is no dirt and the film goes to the edge of the glass with no gaps


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

30% all around. I don't have the pic on me now.

All around looks the best. I'd disregard the law, 50% is too light you can't even tell it is tinted. I'd do 30 or 35% all around with the windshield top strip and call it a day. It looks clean. 20% and lower looks really sketchy.


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

Agreed. This is a 35% film all around. With factory glass around 75% this meters at 30%
The windshield just has the 5% brow









i do a lot of all 35s or 35 sides and 20 on the back window. So my suggestion would be make sure you get quality and keep it medium-dark or lighter


----------

